# Arrow In Progress



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is turning into a reeeeal long-term project. Which is annoying me, since I'd hoped to get lots of kits built this year, not just a few big ones.

This is Tamiya's 1/48 Dornier 335, being built as the proposed hi-altitude recon version. I've grafted on aftermarket resin wing extensions that did NOT fit at all (but at least they were too big, rather than too small, so I could sand them to shape). I've installed CMK's resin cockpit, which required thinning the walls considerabley, CMK's resin wheel wells, and CMK's completely-exposed engines set. I've got the bulkheads and firewalls in, and I think I may take a break before I move on to the actual engines. There are a HUGE number of parts in this resin & photoetch set. I think I need to build something smaller and actually finish something before I get back to this.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Don't despair John, it's looking great.

Take a break on a smaller kit and get back to this one when it's appealing again!

My 2 cents for free!
Parts Pit Mike


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yay! Somebody looked at my post! :lol:


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

John, I ALWAYS read your posts. But, as I've said before, there isn't a whole lot to say because you always do an incredible job and I've come to expect that. That's the price you pay for being a top notch modeler.

Now, if you were a crappy model builder and you were posting pictures that showed you were getting better, I'd likely post words of encouragement .


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm dismayed to see he's working from instructions. What kinda attitude is that?

edit: oh, and your tires are flat. Other than that it's coming along crackers! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They're only flat on the bottom!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Beautiful work and interesting subject.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

i know what you mean john, i worked on my polar lights jupiter 2 and built and detailed both decks and worked on and off for almost 3 years. I had to take breaks from it. i built the invaders ufo during one of these breaks. and when you get back to the model, you are refreshed and do better work on it.


----------

